# Tips needed to Crate Train a 2 year old



## Zsofias Mom (Mar 11, 2016)

My two and half year old has apparently developed separation anxiety and is destroying the sofa. The vet has suggested crate training her for our work hours. Any tips on how to best introduce an adult dog to a crate and how to determine the size needed?


----------

